

I have the idea, you have the wizardy. Seeking partner in future YC startup. - callmeed
http://santabarbara.craigslist.org/cpg/1762657354.html

======
DotSauce
How did a non-programmer land private YC funding? I'm curious because I was
under the impression that YC is very hacker oriented. Or is it the idea that
counts?

~~~
tonystubblebine
I think there's an implied "if we are accepted" after "to be funded by
Y-Combinator venture capital."

